# Unique Sports Events / Venues



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Cold War, Spartan Stadium, East Lansing, Michigan









Camp Randall Hockey Classic, Camp Randall Stadium, Madison, Wisconsin









Frozen Tundra Hockey Classic, Lambeau Field, Green Bay, Wisconsin









Mirabito Outdoor Classic, New York State Fairgrounds, Syracuse, New York









Our Game to Give, Ivor Wynne Stadium, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada









Swedish Elitserien, Ullevi Stadium, Gothenburg, Sweden









Tigers-Bern 100th Match, Stade de Suisse Wankdorf, Bern, Switzerland









Salata Winter Classics, Salata Ice Skating Rink, Zagreb, Croatia









Carinthian Outdoor Derby, Hypo Group Arena, Klagenfurt, Austria









Sun Life Frozen Fenway, Fenway Park, Boston, Massachusetts

















NCAA Frozen Four, Ford Field, Detroit, Michigan









The Big Chill at the Big House, Michigan Stadium, Ann Arbor, Michigan









Northern Classic, MacDonald Island Park, Fort McMurray, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I love the arrangement at Radio City Music Hall :drool: I need to find footage from those events!

And Suns playing at Indian Wells is a nice combo...my favorite team on probably my favorite tennis court after the Grand Slam ones


----------



## Frnjchuga031 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ivanišević vs. McEnroe, charity tennis match in Dubrovnik city street of Stradun, Croatia...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Great Britain Baseball Team vs. Marcus Trescothick's Bangers, Somerset County Cricket Ground, Taunton, Somerset, England









1987 Home Run Derby: Ian Botham vs. Hank Aaron (he later withdrew), The Oval, Kennington, London Borough of Lambeth, England









I couldn't find pics of these baseball events in England:

1988 Home Run Derby: Graham Gooch vs. Ernie Banks, The Oval, Kennington, London Borough of Lambeth

1989 Great Britain Baseball Team vs. Legends of Baseball, Old Trafford Cricket Ground, Manchester

1993 New York Mets vs. Boston Red Sox (minor leaguers), The Oval, Kennington, London Borough of Lambeth


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

The Race of Champions always is something quite unique. Auto racing in a stadium...

Stade de France, Paris:

















Wembley, London

















Beijing Nation Stadium, Beijing

















Esprit Arena, Dusseldorf


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Brian Nielsen and Evander Holyfield will meet up in DR´s Koncerthuset in Copenhagen on the 5th of march.

The capacity will be around 2.000.

http://www.dr.dk/p2html/koncerthus_3d/koncerten3d/index.htm


----------



## NICK CH+ (Sep 27, 2009)

Schwingfest Switzerland cap.40000
http://www.nicolassenn.ch/v4/images/stories/gallery/2010-08-22-schwingfest/_NSE3232.jpg
http://is.blick.ch/img/gen/s/c/HBscm7rO_Pxgen_r_900x599.jpg


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Kırkpınar Tournament (yağlı güreş or Turkish oil wrestling), Edirne, Turkey


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

Evel Knievel jumping at Wembley Stadium in 1975. I remember watching this as a kid and being horrified when he crashed upon landing. Every kid, including me, on our estate wanted to be him and we set up loads of ramps in the streets to jump over on our rusty push-irons 

:cheers:


----------



## Frnjchuga031 (Jan 26, 2009)

NICK CH+ said:


> Schwingfest Switzerland cap.40000
> http://www.nicolassenn.ch/v4/images/stories/gallery/2010-08-22-schwingfest/_NSE3232.jpg
> http://is.blick.ch/img/gen/s/c/HBscm7rO_Pxgen_r_900x599.jpg


What is that ?


----------



## BowlsAreNotBad (Nov 4, 2008)

Frnjchuga031 said:


> What is that ?


wrestling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRJQpXMAm3E


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Some more baseball in strange places:

New York Giants vs. Chicago White Sox, Liverpool, 1930s









Norwood Oval, Australia:

















U.S. Ground Forces all-star team during the All-Professional game at Wembley Stadium, August 7, 1943:









U.S. Army Air Force team at Selhurst Park (home of Crystal Palace soccer club), London in July 1942:









U.S. military baseball at Eton Cricket Club in England:









U.S. military baseball at Kenilworth Road (home of Luton Town soccer club) in 1944:









Ralph Ifft (player-coach of the U.S. Ground Forces all-star team) meets semi-pro hurler Bill Brech of the U.S. Army Air Force all-stars at Wembley Stadium, England on August 7, 1943. Brech pitched a no-hitter that day:









The duke of Abercorn meeting the 34th Infantry Division's Midwest Giants before a July 4, 1942 game in Northern Ireland. No stadium name given:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Midnight Sun Baseball Game, Growden Memorial Park, Fairbanks, Alaska









Daytona Beach Road Course, Daytona Beach, Florida









Drambuie World Ice Golf Championships, Uummannaq, Greenland


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Anubis2051 said:


> I also have this photo from 2007, when the NHL laid out a spec rink to see if Yankee Stadium could host a game. Since the dimensions are the same at the new stadium, so its safe to assume we will see a similar setup there if it ever gets the chance to host a Winter Classic.


Doubtful. The only way that layout would have worked would have been at OYS because the foul territory was so narrow. NYS is completely different in that sense.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Goat Racing, Buccoo Village, Trinidad & Tobago









Lanka Challenge (ten-day charity adventure rickshaw (Tuk Tuks) race), Sri Lanka


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

en1044 said:


> Doubtful. The only way that layout would have worked would have been at OYS because the foul territory was so narrow. NYS is completely different in that sense.


If they have it going from foul line to foul line instead of home plate to center line it can fit in any MLB stadium.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

Nadal vs Federer (Qatar)


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

en1044 said:


> Doubtful. The only way that layout would have worked would have been at OYS because the foul territory was so narrow. NYS is completely different in that sense.


True, but that layout would keep the legends seats as the ones with the best view, which would allow them to charge more for them. The best bet is to have center ice line up with 2nd base like at fenway and wrigley, as most of the seats in the stadium are pointed at second. 



Commandant said:


> :bash: Please, no more talk of Yankee Stadium... I don't want to see or hear about it for a long time...


Commandant, you're a great user on this site, but I just don't understand the hate. You have to face the fact that YS is one of the premier stadiums in the country (as were it's predecessors) and has served many roles throughout history, from baseball stadium, football stadium, papal chappel, just about anything you can think of. Thats one of the reasons I've brought it up here, beacuse it is thought of most often as a baseball stadium (rightfully so) but it has served many roles. It's going to be a topic of discussion no matter how much you don't want to hear about it.


----------



## Frnjchuga031 (Jan 26, 2009)

BowlsAreNotBad said:


> wrestling
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRJQpXMAm3E


Swiss sumo...


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Although fairly common throughout the world our new rectangular stadium is becoming a familiar sight on Melbourne Australia's Skyline.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Marathon des Sables, Morocco









Mille Miglia, Italy


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Volvo Ocean Race, Alicante, Spain to St. Petersberg, Russia









Targa Florio, Italy









Carrera Panamericana, Mexico


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Mint 400, Las Vegas, Nevada









Cannonball Baker Sea-To-Shining-Sea Memorial Trophy Dash, New York City, NY, to Redondo Beach, CA









Gran Premio Internacional del Norte (1940), Buenos Aires, Argentina, to La Paz, Bolivia, over the Andes to Lima, Peru, and back down to Buenos Aires


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

National Tennis Month, John McEnroe vs. Billie Jean King, tennis court on a barge docked at Chelsea Piers, New York City, New York









Tennis on the Thames, John McEnroe vs. Monica Seles, Thames River, London, England









Nike Tennis – Primetime Knockout Exhibition Game, Pier 54, New York City, New York


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Noah 25th Anniversary Rematch on the Seine River, Paris, France









Goran Ivanisevic playing tennis by the Eiffel Tower, Paris, France


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

The World's Biggest Basketball Practice, Memorial Stadium, Champaign, Illinois

















Bandy: Dynamo Moscow vs. The World, Red Square, Moscow, Russia









UEFA Champions Soccer, Red Square, Moscow, Russia


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

From nytimes.com:

Harlem Globetrotters on Ice, Lasker Rink, Central Park, New York City, New York









Harlem Globetrotters playing on the roof of the Spectrum, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania









The Globetrotters preparing for a game in a bullring in Pamplona, Spain in 1962, left, and Marques Haynes using an umbrella on an outdoor court in Nancy, France in 1950.









From www.harlemglobetrotters.com:

1951
The Harlem Globetrotters 25th anniversary tour begins and is highlighted by the team's 4,000th career game. On April 9, a world record crowd of 31,684 fans watched the Globetrotters defeat the College All-Stars, 55-34 at the Rose Bowl. On April 25, Globetrotters embark on their first South America tour. The tour highlight is when the team played before another world record crowd, this time, 50,041 fans at Rio de Janeiro's Estadio Municipal. To help counteract the impact of a giant communist youth rally in what was then East Germany, the United States' State Department contacts Abe Saperstein and asks the Globetrotters to play a game in the Allied section of Berlin. On August 21, the Globetrotters play before 75,000 fans packed into Berlin's Olympic Stadium. The world record attendance mark would last until 2004. Just prior to the game, a helicopter lands on the field and emerging from the helicopter was the Globetrotters' special guest, 1948 U.S. Olympian Jesse Owens. The Berlin crowd cheered Owens for a solid 15 minutes before the start of the game.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Commandant said:


> National Tennis Month, John McEnroe vs. Billie Jean King, tennis court on a barge docked at Chelsea Piers, New York City, New York
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor poor ball boys... hno:


----------



## Greece (Jul 10, 2010)

Caroline Wozniacki vs. Flavia Pennetta @ Yale Bowl:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Sparks Sunset Showdown, Los Angeles Sparks vs. Seattle Storm, Home Depot Center Tennis Stadium, Carson, California

















LEGEND Ultimate Basketball Championship (3on3), Landmark Plaza, Yokohama, Japan









Venice Beach Basketball Courts, Venice, Los Angeles, California


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Commandant said:


> Marathon des Sables, Morocco
> Mille Miglia, Italy


What's so unique about that? I mean *some* ground has to be covered for a thousand-km race, jeez. hno:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Gondolier said:


> What's so unique about that? I mean *some* ground has to be covered for a thousand-km race, jeez. hno:


Here is some info about the Mille Miglia (considered one of the world's most dangerous auto races):

From http://www.toptenz.net/top-ten-most-dangerous-auto-races.php


> The race featured high-powered touring cars—among them some of the first racing vehicles designed by Porsche, Alpha Romeo, and Ferrari—tearing along public roads from the city of Brescia to Rome. In addition to becoming known for featuring some of the world’s fastest cars and top drivers, the Mille Miglia was also notorious for terrifying crashes. Benito Mussolini briefly banned the race in 1938 after a tragic accident took the lives of several spectators, but it was restarted in a different format in the years following WWII, where it continued to be famous for the all-around reckless behavior of its competitors. In one famous example, German driver Hans Herrmann and his navigator were approaching train tracks with the barrier gate lowered. To the astonishment of spectators, Herrmann floored it and the duo ducked their heads under the gate and crossed the track just as a high-speed train came flying by. The Mille Miglia Came to a tragic end in 1957, when it was banned after a horrific crash took the lives of 12 people. Ferrari driver Alfonso de Portago was running in third place when his car blew a tire around a high speed corner, sending it flying into a crowd of spectators standing nearby. The race disappeared for nearly 25 years, before it was revived in 1982 as a safer event devoted to racing vintage cars made between 1927 and 1957—the span of years in which the original race was held.


From wikipedia


> The Mille Miglia took place in Italy twenty-four times from 1927 to 1957 (thirteen races before WWII, eleven races from 1946 to 1957). The original race, from Brescia to Rome and back, had a figure-eight shaped course of roughly 1500 km - or a thousand Roman miles. Later races followed twelve other routes with varying total lengths.


The first pic I posted is the route that was used for the eleven races held after WWII.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Todd River Regatta in Australia. Only regatta in the world to be held on a dry river bed, and only regatta in the world to be cancelled due to the river actually flowing with water


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Just Plain Awesome! :lol:


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Back to the Mille Miglia race, I mean the Tour de France (and other races, including among them the new Tour de California (which happens in either Feb-March-or April) changes routes EVERY year, and that is not an unusual occurrence; it is the norm. So why should this race be any different?


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Why don't you post pics of the America's Cup? Or the Tour de France?


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Commandant said:


> ^^ Why don't you post pics of the America's Cup? Or the Tour de France?


I don't think they're really that unusual. I mean they are recurring events and it is just their nature to be carried out on different terrains or ever-changing surfaces. It is just their nature.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

2008 Homeless World Cup, Melbourne, Australia









2009 Homeless World Cup, Milan, Italy









2009 Street Soccer USA Cup, Washington DC


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More Harlem Globetrotter pics:

On Ice, Central Park, New York City, New York









On the roof of the Spectrum, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania









In a bullring in Pamplona, Spain 1962


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

If there are so many 'aberrations,' then they're not ALL that unique anymore, are they? I mean it looks like adaptations are made to every setting...so why would that be unique??


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


> Belgrave Wanderers have a go-kart track surrounding their ground:


Bowman-Gray Stadium in Winston-Salem, North Carolina has a car racing track around an (american) football field.








NASCAR









D2Football.com








Turner.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Squash being played at the KC Stadium:


----------



## kjmdesign4u (May 23, 2013)

*SkyscraperCity*


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> Squash being played at the KC Stadium:


Aha that's awesome! If it's introduced into the Olympics, I assume it'll be held in similar venues?


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

Outdoor Darts, Dubai Tennis Centre


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> LONDON, ENGLAND - SEPTEMBER 19: Karl Standley, a groundsman at Wembley Stadium, marks out the the lines of a football pitch in the gardens of Buckingham Palace on September 19, 2013 in London, England. The Palace is to host its first official football match as part of the Football Association's 150th anniversary celebrations. Prince William, Duke of Cambridge, president of the FA, has helped arrange the game between two of England's oldest amateur clubs, Civil Service FC and Polytechnic FC, both based in Chiswick. They will play at the palace on October 7th.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Images of the above event:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks a great place to play soccer. Exceptional grass as expected. The entire precinct would make a really nice training ground.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

1772 said:


> Why aren't more stadiums being built like roman arenas? The most perfect stadium architecture.


Because those structures aren't built up to code. Imagine a 7.5 earthquake hitting while a full stadium is in attendance. That's why.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Great pic:










https://twitter.com/History_Pics/status/389435761525018624/photo/1


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

joezierer said:


> Bowman-Gray Stadium in Winston-Salem, North Carolina has a car racing track around an (american) football field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The University there, Winston-Salem State, is bidding the host the D2 Football Championship game at this stadium. Would be a shame. I don't want a 20 ft fence between me and the field. How am I suppose to storm the field after the game to celebrate again? lol :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

If anyone plays Sim City 4 and wants a Bowman Gray model, someone made it here

*coughcoughitwasmecoughcough*

http://community.simtropolis.com/files/file/27389-bowman-gray-stadium/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Edit.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*2014 Winter Classic*

The Toronto Maple Leafs defeat the Detroit Red Wings 3-2 at the 2014 Winter Classic in a penalty shoot out. The game was played at Michigan Stadium. Attendance was 105,591.


















Courtesy of the Windsor Star



























Courtesy of the Daily Mail



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...ce-hockey-fans-wrap-warm-snowy-spectacle.html


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, are Canadians who live in Windsor Ontario more likely to be Red Wings fans, or Maple Leaf fans?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

matthemod said:


> Just out of curiosity, are Canadians who live in Windsor Ontario more likely to be Red Wings fans, or Maple Leaf fans?


Red Wings fans. People in Windsor view Detroit teams as their own and are culturally tuned into the US rather than Canada. I have a couple friends from Windsor and they draw a bit of a blank when it comes to Canada. It's quite bizarre actually. Windsor might be geographically in Canada, but it behaves like a suburb of Detroit. They the watch the Superbowl not the Grey Cup, watch CNN not CBC, read Time not MacLeans, etc. It wouldn't surprise me if they celebrate US Thanksgiving rather than Canadian Thanksgiving.... they're not on the same day.

It's only once one drives as far east as London, Ontario that the reverse is true. Buffalo feels a very strong pull from Toronto, but it's nothing like the complete cultural domination of Windsor by the bigger city right across the river.

I noticed a Detroit Red Wings fan in his red jersey. He wore a red tuque, but that said 'Canada' on it. He was likely from Windsor.


----------



## elahmed (Feb 18, 2014)

great pics, the yankee stadium is huge!! as with all stadiums in America..


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

LA Dodgers at the LA Coliseum


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Basketball at Arthur Ashe Tennis stadium


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Polo club to host event at KC stadium*
> 
> Rowley Park Polo Club, based in Little Weighton, East Yorkshire, is set to host a prestigious polo event at the KC stadium, in order to bring the sport to a wider audience.
> 
> ...


http://www.psam.uk.com/polo-club-to-host-event


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

Muay Thai under the canopy of Fremont Street in Las Vegas:


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Major League Baseball at Sydney Cricket Ground




























The Melbourne Cricket Ground previously held the world record crowd for a baseball match (114000 people) at the 1956 Olympics.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

makes you realize just how large a cricket pitch is. sheesh!


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Lumbergo said:


> makes you realize just how large a cricket pitch is. sheesh!


And the SCG is one of the smaller cricket venues (in terms of field dimensions) in Australia.

The foul lines were quite short but the centre field wall was quite deep - that's what I love about baseball venues: unique dimensions.


----------



## LPP68 (Jul 2, 2009)

I saw a documentary on the telly a few days ago, about Pakistan. There is saw this:








A polo-tournament where teams from the cities of Gilgit and Chitral play eachother on the Shandur pass, on a staggering 3700 meters high.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Does this count too?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

isaidso said:


>


Not the same scale obviously, but here are some shots of the first outdoor Hockey game played in France since decades :cheers::



*Grenoble, Stade des Alpes* (december 22, 2013)
*Attendance: 19,767* (Sold Out)
*Ligue Magnus (French Hockey League) "Winter Game": Brûleurs de loups de Grenoble vs Diables rouges de Briançon*


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice job having the clear glass top to bottom on the walls. Wonder why they never did that at the us games?


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Lumbergo said:


> Nice job having the clear glass top to bottom on the walls. Wonder why they never did that at the us games?


The 1st row is usually higher in the US venues to allow for football and baseball, so there's less need for it - plus it keeps that familiar look. That said, it's not a bad idea to try.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Well, Stade des Alpes, doesn't have particularly low bottom rows, to say the least.. (I mean, as a true European stadium ):


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

The Real Gazmon said:


> The 1st row is usually higher in the US venues to allow for football and baseball, so there's less need for it - plus it keeps that familiar look. That said, it's not a bad idea to try.


Loss of precious advertising space.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ you can have them all around the _football_ pitch... (just like they did during the Grenoble Hockey game I presented earlier)


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

basketball at USS Carl Vinson


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

2002 - squash at Boston Symphony Hal


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

fidalgo said:


> basketball at USS Carl Vinson


In case anyone was wondering this was a mess. There's a reason basketball is played indoors.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Coeur d’Alene Resort golf course, Idaho USA


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Exibition game, Palma de Mallorca, 2007
clay vs grass, Nadal vs Federer 7-5, 4-6, 7-6 (12-10)


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

joezierer said:


> In case anyone was wondering this was a mess. There's a reason basketball is played indoors.


Yeah, it was good in theory, but not in practice.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Lumbergo said:


> makes you realize just how large a cricket pitch is. sheesh!





The Real Gazmon said:


> And the SCG is one of the smaller cricket venues (in terms of field dimensions) in Australia.
> 
> The foul lines were quite short but the centre field wall was quite deep - that's what I love about baseball venues: unique dimensions.


The SCG's width is pretty standard but as we know, it's the shortest ground in the AFL. Only the WACA has smaller dimensions since they brought in the end fences when Aussie Rules left over a decade ago.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

World Cup (field) Hockey in The Netherlands :









Host City : Den Haag (The Hague)
Venues: Kyocera Stadion (15 000) and GreenFields Stadion (5 000)









Kyocera Stadion (home of football club ADO Den Haag)









- footballmodus :









- hockey modus :

























GreenFields Stadion (specialy build for this event) :


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Has there been any mention in this thread of the annual Cheese Rolling races at Cooper's Hill in Gloucetershire, England?

One of the more ridiculously dangerous "unique" sports events:







This is what the "course" looks like from near the top:


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Don't know if this should be on this thread, but it's one of the most unique stadiums i've ever seen:

The Mmabatho Stadium in Mafikeng, South Africa


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

DimitriB said:


> World Cup (field) Hockey in The Netherlands :


Watched a bit of this, both of the venues look really good. Any idea what happens to the small one? Will it simply be disassembled or will it be used in places around the country?


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> Watched a bit of this, both of the venues look really good. Any idea what happens to the small one? Will it simply be disassembled or will it be used in places around the country?


After the wc it will be dismantled. It's standing now on parking 3 of the Kyocera Arena. The field moved to a hockey-club, which one is a ?. What happens with the stand is also a ?.


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow! I forgot how much smaller a hockey pitch was. You don't think of it when you're playing! :hmm:



DimitriB said:


> World Cup (field) Hockey in The Netherlands :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

DimitriB said:


> After the wc it will be dismantled. It's standing now on parking 3 of the Kyocera Arena. The field moved to a hockey-club, which one is a ?. What happens with the stand is also a ?.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

This soccer Stadium in Brazil is unique:










Source: Ag Notícias Amapá no indication of the photographer at the source









Source: Ag Notícias Amapá no indication of the photographer at the source









Source: Jari Notícias no indication of the photographer at the source

*Why?* Because the half-way line is EXACTLY over the *Equator Line*!!!

So, a field is in the southern hemisphere of Earth and other field is in the northern hemisphere!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Didn't know, but there is such a thing as the Pétanque Masters.  The events are one-off and take place in temporary venues set up in the centres of beautiful, touristic towns:

[dailymotion]x20bv0n[/dailymotion]

Looking at it a bit, it is at least as captivating an experience as curling is. 

Besides Aurillac, the other venues for 2014 are Figeac (already happened), Illkirch-Graffenstaden, Ajaccio, Beaucaire, Autun and Istres. 

Videos from the 2013 masters: http://www.mastersdepetanque.fr/?page_id=2017#tab-1401267566223-3-1


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

joezierer said:


> In case anyone was wondering this was a mess. There's a reason basketball is played indoors.


I always thought the first Carrier Classic was a success... It was these aircraft carrier games that were a disaster:

Navy-Marine Corps Classic, Florida vs. Georgetown, in Jacksonville. Game was canceled at halftime due to condensation on the court. Add that to the city reportedly losing $736,000 on the game and related events, for which vendors weren’t paid for months and at least two laws were violated...



Battle on the Midway! SDSU vs. Syracuse, in San Diego. Due to forecasted rain on the Friday the game was to be played, it was rescheduled to Sunday. Gusting winds impacted the quality of play so neither team could shoot from outside the lane...


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

Nike's House of Mamba in Shanghai has an LED basketball court:


























Not sure who to credit these images to...


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

2014 European Swimming Championships at Berlin velodrome


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

> Spartak Moscow playing on Red Square in 1930's #oldfootball













https://twitter.com/MotherSoccerNL/status/545555006670508033/photo/1


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

The volley venue for Rio'16


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ beach volley

the volleyball venue will be next to Maracana


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

One of the most unusual football venues in the world - the Queenstown Australian rules football ground in Queenstown, Tasmania, Australia. The oval is covered in gravel - not a blade of grass to be seen anywhere. There wouldn't be too many players "diving" for free kicks when playing here!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Wales - France in 1948 (rugby):










https://twitter.com/Peminonzio/status/652471475291734016


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

One of the more unusual motor racing venues in the world - St Sampson's Harbour at Guernsey in the Channel Islands - racing only occurred when the tide went out:


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Opened last month in the capital Nuuk, Greenland as part of the FIFA Goals project.



















https://www.facebook.com/GBUklubforum


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Does this mean that Greenland could now try to join FIFA? 

Also, does anybody have any pics of the Brazilian stadium that has grass banks (with seats) as the stands? Cannot for the life of me remember what it's called.


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

Laurence2011 said:


> Does this mean that Greenland could now try to join FIFA?
> 
> Also, does anybody have any pics of the Brazilian stadium that has grass banks (with seats) as the stands? Cannot for the life of me remember what it's called.


*Janguito Malucelli Stadium
(Ecostadium)

official web site

Curitiba, Brazil*









http://www.coletivoverde.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/eco_est_dio.jpg









http://www.jmalucellifutebol.com.br/img_med/112011/corinthians07112011_77.jpg









http://inst.sitesustentavel.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/04.15_-_janguito.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5rsNb4zzG...TE/s1600/a7bf776dafc25a85f9a33efe2bbd99fa.png


----------

